# SP-6000 vs SHPE 1000



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will be upgrading to a v box next year. I'm looking at a one yarder and I'm torn between the SnowEx SP-6000 and the Salt Dogg SHPE 1000. If anyone has any good or bad news about the two I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Why buy a vbox that small? I'd look at a 1500 or 2000


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its going in a 3/4 short box. With the accounts I have now I don't need more then that, but if I get more or a bigger account I will have to go bigger. A lot depends on what kind and size of accounts I get for next season, I'm just trying to get things figured out now so I know what to buy for next year.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1717821 said:


> Its going in a 3/4 short box. With the accounts I have now I don't need more then that, but if I get more or a bigger account I will have to go bigger. A lot depends on what kind and size of accounts I get for next season, I'm just trying to get things figured out now so I know what to buy for next year.


Don't buy twice. I have a 2 yard in a 3/4 box. Fits with no issues.

You don't save that much money with a one yard. You can always put one yard in a 2 yard. But you can't put two in a one


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

You are correct, Maybe I'll start looking at 2 yarders. This way I do buy once. 

I guess it comes down do what make I should go with. 

I like the thought of all poly like the Salt Doggs and any metal on them is stainless. The prices don't seem that bad, but I have heard they have some issues. 

SnowEx stuff looks good, but they have a steel frame and replacement parts ane not cheap.

Western, Fisher, Boss, etc are conveyor fed and I'm not sure I like that, Seems like more to go wrong with more moving parts.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if the price increase is worth it for the 2250 vs 2000. They have several upgrades

Poly casters aren't bad they're all wireless now


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Are the Poly casters is made by Fisher?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

best v-box hands down - Western tornado - and the new boss V-box all others are ****... electric wise... 

gas motors they are pretty much all the same... same thing with hydro...


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

i have 4-5 of the buyers V boxes and we like them especially larger full auger 8' pickup model. no issues and they spread great!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1718271 said:


> Are the Poly casters is made by Fisher?


Western blizzard and fisher are identical made by Douglas dynamics.

Boss is new. And very expensive for what it is.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The only things I don't like about my salt dogg is how far back the weight is in the box and the auger isn't full length. If you look at some of the traditional v boxes the weight can be evenly distributed more than in the salt dogg because they are more flat on the bottom where the dogg has a big ramp in the front pusing the majority of the salt to the back same design as snow ex. The auger isn't long enough to pull the salt evenly and you end up with a lot left in the front of the salted and none at the back.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

I would always oversize. If your looking at a 6000 purchase an 8500 instead. So much better of a salter - and yes I have and run both of them.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I am going to get a spreader a little bigger then I think I need. I'm still on the fence about what make.

Boss is out, they only make an 8' spreader and this is going in a short bed.

I have to get into some tight areas and the Western, Blizzard, Fisher seem taller then my cab. (I know I have side mirrors and I use them too)


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1719340 said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone. I am going to get a spreader a little bigger then I think I need. I'm still on the fence about what make.
> 
> Boss is out, they only make an 8' spreader and this is going in a short bed.
> 
> I have to get into some tight areas and the Western, Blizzard, Fisher seem taller then my cab. (I know I have side mirrors and I use them too)


It'll fit

They all say 2 yards don't fit but they will


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I guess it boils down to what brand then.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1720132 said:


> I guess it boils down to what brand then.


Depends on what you want to pay more than anything. Saltdoggs 2 yards are 3300. 2.25 is around 4 I believe

All the other ones are 5-8


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of reading and searching today and it sounds like the Western/Fisher spreaders are a crowd favorite. 

Salt Doggs seem to have controller problems, "cheap" plug and motor issues, jamming problems, and strange spread patterns.

No one has much to say about SnowEx other than they are pricey and parts are not cheap.

$3300 for a spreader sounds great in my book, but If they have issues, and people turn to after market motors and wiring harness to make them work or work better would I be money ahead spending another $1700?


----------

